# Ported Vacuum switch/Vacuum valve port



## Lavish (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey how is everyone doing?? I have a 1993 nissan altima gle and i had a leak in my water hose so in order to get to the water hose you had to remove a whole buch of parts and it was not easy. anyway after i was finished removing parts i found out that my ported vacuum switch or vacuum valve port (which ever it is called) was cracked and it needed to be replaced. so i went to autozone, advance auto parts, o'raillies, napa, and none of them places had it. so i went to a dealership and they said it would be around $130 just for that little piece and dealerships are very high. so my question is do anyone know where i can get a Ported Vacuum switch/Vacuum valve port from online. if someone could find one and give me the link to it i would be greatfully appreciated plus i'll paypal $10 to you. here are some pictures if they would help


----------



## beerhunter (Aug 17, 2013)

I knew I coundnt be the only one who broke that vacum port! and the worst thing about is you cant get a new one , so what can a man do ? well i fixed mine with new vacum nipples i took a vac coupler and cut off one end made the fit as close as i could ,I bought this product called Q- bond a buddy of mine that owns a body shop swore by it so i got some and it works i believe it is stronger the the factory part now but it works! let me know if i can help!


----------

